#ubuntu-tr 2011-04-11
<Yahuda> Selamlar, bir problemim var.
<Yahuda> Sanırım hdd'min bir kısmında hata oluştu, oradaki verileri falan okumuyor. Zaten eksik gösteriyor (500 Gb'lık hdd'mde 400 gb veri, 1.6 gb'lık da boş yer var nasılsa)
<Yahuda> Bir fikri olan?
<ozcx> arkadaşlar PPC üzerinde ubuntu vb kullanan varmı?
<ozcx> arkadaşlar pc başında olan varmı_ :D
<gentoo> selam
<gentoo> gentoo genkernel kullanimindan anlayan varmi
<BrozaC> genkernel ne
<BrozaC> generic kernel mi
#ubuntu-tr 2011-04-12
<Guest35334> selam arkadaşlar
<Guest35334> gnome3 ubuntuda varmı?
<zfe> hey guys
<zfe> have you ever ordered something from ebay usa?
<Kartagis> not me
<Kartagis> does ebay even deliver to Turkey?
<Kartagis> webmin hakkında bilgisi olan var mı?
<Kartagis> yardım edebilecek?
<emrebey> ubuntu, otomatik mount ettiği disk partititonlarını nereye mount ediyor?
#ubuntu-tr 2011-04-13
<Yahuda> Selamlar, hayatta olan var mı?
<s0u][ight> I'm alive
<Yahuda> Pek güzel, bir sorunum vardı, yardım aramakatayım.
<Yahuda> Derdimi söylesem derman bulabilir misin acep?
<s0u][ight> soylemeden bilemem ki
<Kartagis> kusura bakma, bugün zihin okuma başlığını evde unuttu
 * s0u][ight evde Kartagis :P
<Kartagis> aaa işte unutmadın mı o zaman?
<s0u][ight> ben calismiyorum ki
<Kartagis> okulda unutmussundur o zaman
<Kartagis> o da olmadi, kahve dukkaninda unuttun
<s0u][ight> :)
<Kartagis> uf geyikler sardi ortaligi
<Kartagis> aksam olsa da kursa gitsem
<Yahuda> Unutmusum buraya bakmayı. : /
<Yahuda> Ehm, geçenlerde hdd cortladı sanırım ki bazı programlar açılmıyor.
<Kartagis> bu yardım kanalını aldatıyor musun yoksa Yahuda ?
<Yahuda> :'((
<Kartagis> şaka yapıyorum
<Yahuda> :'(((
<Yahuda> :p
<Yahuda> Kapanırken bir ara /home klasöründe problem oldugunu söylemisti bilgisayar, bir de birtakım logical blocklarda buffer i/o hatası verdi.
<Yahuda> Ben de gittim, live cd'den fsck denedim, bad blockları isaretledi falan.
<Yahuda> Gelgelelim hdd'min boyutunu oldugundan küçük görüyor (durup dururken bos disk alanı yetersiz geldi mesela)
<Kartagis> zaman sabitdiski değiştirme zamanıdır
<Yahuda> Önemli olan boy degil islev diyerekten devam ediyorum.
<Yahuda> Hımn.
<Kartagis> işaretlediklerini saymıyordur
<Yahuda> Isaretlemeden önce de böyleydi. 1.6 gb yer kalmıs.
<Yahuda> Bir de -örnegin- Docky vardı bilgisayarda, açılmamaya basladı. Sildim bir daha yükledim, yine açılmamaya devam eyledi.
<Yahuda> Yaptıgı terbiyesizlik.
<Kartagis> bir paket vardı, e-posta sunucu kurulu değilken hababam e-posta göndermeye çalıştığı için sabit disk doluyordu
<Kartagis> başıma öyle bir şey gelmişti
<s0u][ight> Yahuda, hdd'in neyle dolu onu bir arastir
<Yahuda> ?
<Yahuda> Hdd'nin boyutunu az gösteriyor yani.
<Yahuda> 480 gb civarı olması gerekirken 403'e falan düstü.
<Yahuda> Doluluk o yüzden.
<s0u][ight> fdisk ile bolumlerine bak
<Yahuda> O kadar bilgim yok. Windows kullanır gibi Ubuntu kullanıyorum ben.
<Kartagis> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Yahuda> Diskimde herhangi bir veriyi dürtmez bu, değil mi?
<Kartagis> hayır
<Kartagis> ama içinde d yaparsan dürter
<Yahuda> Evet, çıktıdan hiç bir şey anlamadım.
<Kartagis> çıktıyı pastebin.com'a gönder
<Yahuda> http://pastebin.com/X2BaXJ3p
<Yahuda> Sen yeter ki iste.
<Kartagis> 20gb takas bölümün var
<Kartagis> belki odur
<Kartagis> görünmeyen
<Yahuda> Blok sayısından doğru mu çıakrım yaptın?
<Kartagis> evet
<Kartagis> 470 bir bölümde, 14gb diğer bölümde var
<Yahuda> Peki, 470'lik bir bölüme sahip degilim ne yazık ki. O kısım cozuttu, 3 5 bir sey kaldı elimde.
<Yahuda> ASlında böyle de kullanabilirim, geri kalan kısımda problem yoksa.
<Yahuda> Amma velakin asıl sorunum daha önce olan programları yeniden yükleyemem.
<Yahuda> Yükleyememem.
<Yahuda> BU MU HA LINUX? BU MU!?!?!?! :p
<s0u][ight> Yahuda, dediklerine dikkat et, linux ile cok ilginc seyler yapabilenlerimiz var :D
<Kartagis> BAĞIRMA ÇOCUK UYUYOR :P
<Yahuda> Ehgashdasdf
<Yahuda> Iki üç senedir kullanıyorum ben de zaten.
<s0u][ight> hatta bende winde calismayan bir program linuxte wine ile super calisiyor
<Kartagis> Yahuda: gene de ben sana en kısa zamanda sabitdiski değiştirmeni tavsiye ederim
<Yahuda> Hımn, o kadar torrent indirdim. :'(
<Yahuda> Üseniyorum yedehlemeye.
<Yahuda> Yea, bir oyun oynuyorum, League of Legends diye. Ugrastım didindim, yükledim Linux'e. Simdi o da gitti.
<Kartagis> linux'a*
<Yahuda> Abav bu tartısmayı daha önce de yapmıstım.
<Yahuda> Linus'ı üç bes defa dinledim, adam linüks diyor yau.
<Kartagis> hayır, linuks diyor
<Kartagis> hatta linıks
<Yahuda> Linıüks. Ya, orada inceltiyor, bizdeki gibi durmuyor iste.
<Yahuda> Kesinlikle u degil zaten de.
<Kartagis> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IfHm6R5le0
<Yahuda> Püü, Chrome'daki flash da çökenler arasında.
<Kartagis> bana her zaman olurdu o
<Yahuda> Ben bu belgeseli de izlemistim.
<Kartagis> neyse ki şimdi çokmüyor
<Kartagis> çünkü mac os kullanıyorum
<Yahuda> Neyse, seni mi kıracagım, Linıks diyelim.
<wingless> linyığks
<Kartagis> heh
<barisubuntu> varadero
<barisubuntu> haala burdasın yahu :D
<mint1288> s.a
<mint1288> opera kullanan varmı??
<mint1288> ben kullanıyorum da bi sorum olacak
<mint1288> yer imleri çubuğu görünmüyo aktif değil
#ubuntu-tr 2011-04-14
 * Syswork selamlar
<varadero> sanada Syswork
<Syswork> nasılsın varadero ?
<mehmet1288> s.a
<slarikan> a slm
<mehmet1288> biþey soracam
<slarikan> sormak ta cevap verip vermemekte serbest
<mehmet1288> bende youtube videolarýný izlerkene duraklatýp tekrar oynatýrken ses sonradan duruyo bazen de tam ekrandan çýkarken çok geç cevap veriyo makine
<mehmet1288> sizdede böylemi
<mehmet1288> sadece youtube deðil internetten video izlerken oluyo
<mehmet1288> yani bu bi sorun felan mý yoksa genel biþey mi
<mehmet1288> üþenmedim ubuntu 10.10, mint 10, pardus, bunlarý indirip denedim hepsinde de durum ayný
<ubuntu_> selamalr
<ubuntu_> bi sorunum var ki soyle
<ubuntu_> ubuntumu 10.10dan 11.04e upgrade ettim
<ubuntu_> sonrasinda unity kuruldu otomatik olarak bende gnome3 kurayim dedim ve unityi sildim
<ubuntu_> gnome3 kurdum bu sefer renkler filan bozuk cikiyordu
<ubuntu_> heralde birseyler eksiktir diye tekrar kurayim istedim ve tamamen onuda sildim
<ubuntu_> ve acilista bana kullanici adi sifre soran yeride sildim synapticden
<ubuntu_> simdi actigimda ekrana siyah ekran geliyor sadece ;(
<ubuntu_> oneriniz veya bi fikriniz var midir
<ubuntu_> bilse bilse ras0ir bilir dediler bnde buraya geldim
<mehmet1288> s.a
<adil_> as
<mehmet1288> bi sorunum vardı ama galiba buldum cevabını
<mehmet1288> doplhin çok geç açılıyo bende
<mehmet1288> hatta bilgisayar donuyodu
<mehmet1288> nepomuk diye bişey varmış onu kapatınca düzelirmiş şu an onu kapattım az sonra yeniden başlatacam inşallah düzelir
<Fatih_M> selamlar
<mehmetali> slm
<Fatih_M> firefox 4.0'ün türkçe .deb paketi resmi olarak ne zaman çıkar?
<mehmetali> o anki klasörün tam adresini göstermesi için komut varmı
<Fatih_M> pwd
<mehmetali> teşekkürler
<Fatih_M> rica ederim
#ubuntu-tr 2011-04-15
<Fatih_M> selam
<Fatih_M> Kartagis, orda mısın?
<Kartagis> evet Fatih_M
<Fatih_M> Kartagis, firefox4.0'ü denedin mi? Denediysen yorumların neler?
<Kartagis> iki dakika denedim, sonra bıraktım
<Kartagis> chrome kullanıyorum
<Fatih_M> hmm
<Fatih_M> memnun kalmadın yani?
<Kartagis> yok ondan değil, ben hep chrome kullanıyorum
<Kartagis> ff'yi de bir test yapmak için yüklemiştim
<varadero> chrome güzel
<Kartagis> varadero: linux'da chrome'de hababam flash çöküyordu
<alicev> sa
<slarikan> a slm
<alicev> kuzey guney koprusu kac paradir?
<alicev> laptop icin
<alicev> ortalama
<Kartagis> 146,7
<Kartagis> fena sallamış da olabilirim
<alicev> 110 $ fiyat verdiler
<alicev> sony mini ye
<alicev> birine sordum 30 40 $ vs dedi.
<Kartagis> servis mi?
<alicev> Evet
<alicev> Tanidik diye gittik
<Kartagis> servisler istisnasız çakar
<alicev> 30 40 $ diyen cocukta teknik servisci
<alicev> ikinci el bulursam is yapar mi?
<kadrn> kuzey guney köprüsünü %99.999 değiştirmiyor altındaki lehimleri yeniliyorlar . çoğunluklada sağdece ısı vererek lehimleri canlandırıyorlar . çıkartmıyorlar yerinden bile . ADam çıkmış ama taniyan varsa söylesin
<kadrn> 25 tl ye yapiyor elektornik tamircisi arkadaşim var . hesap edin adamların karini
<kadrn> notebooklarınızı 6 ayda bir elektornik tamircilerinde hava ile temizletin vidalarını açmadıkları için garanti dışı kalmaz makinalarınız . çipset arızalarının %99.9999 sebebi kirlenmiş  soğutma ızgaraları .
<kadrn> Her tamirci bilmeye bilir veya ayak yapabilir . Israrlar vidalarını açmadan hava tut masını isteyin 20 30 tl verin .
<kadrn> Yeter
<varadero> kuzey güney köprüsü değiştirilemez
<umut_> arkadaşlar merhaba
<umut_> samsung laser yazıcılar ile ilgili sorun yaşayan oldumu
 * Syswork selamlar.
<barisubuntu> selam kanal
<utdmr> merhaba
<utdmr> çok garip bir sorum var
<utdmr> terminalden ve dolphinden girdi?im ayn? klasör
<utdmr> iki farkl? klasör gibi davran?yor
<utdmr> nedir bu
<utdmr> yenilemeyi falan denedim dolphini
<Kartagis> nasıl farklı ?
<utdmr> bakin simdi
<utdmr> terminalde su klasordeyim: Desktop/codes
<utdmr> evet düzelmi? ?imdi
<utdmr> terminalde yaptigim degisiklikler iptal olmus
<utdmr> ornegin bac diye bir klasor olusturmustum
<utdmr> hic silmedim
<utdmr> yok simdi ama
<utdmr> [utdmr@utdmr-arch codes]$ mkdir bac
<utdmr> [utdmr@utdmr-arch codes]$ ls
<utdmr> abou.py  bac  backup  grub_on.png  main1.py  parser.py  ui.glade
<utdmr> [utdmr@utdmr-arch codes]$ pwd
<utdmr> /home/utdmr/Desktop/codes
<utdmr> bunlarin ardindan hic rm komutu yok
<utdmr> ama klasor de ortada yok
<Kartagis> nasıl ya ben görüyorum
<Kartagis> abou.py  bac  backup  grub_on.png  main1.py  parser.py  ui.glade
<utdmr> evet
<utdmr> ama bundan sonra
<utdmr> hic rm komutu yok
<utdmr> ve de dolphinde ve terminalde yok su anda
<utdmr> ve de
<utdmr> o sirada mv main.py main1.py komutu da vermistim
<utdmr> ama python falan main.py olarak calistiriyordu yine
<utdmr> sanki mkdir ve mv dosya sistemine sadece gorunurde yazmis gibi
<s0u][ight> slm kanal
#ubuntu-tr 2011-04-16
<Klavier> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2011-04-17
<barisubuntu> merhabalar herkese
<Kartagis> merhaba barisubuntu
<barisubuntu> uzun zamandır uğramıyordum
<barisubuntu> bir uğrayayım dedim :D
<gokhan> Merhaba.
<wingless> selamlar
#ubuntu-tr 2012-04-09
<torbada> framework için türkçe karşılık ne var?
<torbada> çatı, çerçeve, yapı gibi şeyler olmuyor
<torbada> türkçe bilgisayar mühendisliği okuyan/okumuş var mı burada
<Kartagis> zargan çerçeve diyor
<torbada> frame için de çerçeve deniyor, framework farklı olması lazım
<badZeppelin> torbada: altyapi diye uydurdum ama emin degilim.
<torbada>  o da infrastructure karşılığı
<torbada> aslında framework inşaat terimidir, var mı inş. müh. aramızda?
<badZeppelin> cati?
<badZeppelin> bence bu uydu.
<torbada> çatı'nın roof dışında bir anlamı var mı?
<torbada> şimdi sözlüğe baktım, 9. anlamı framework'ü tarif ediyor :-)
<badZeppelin> ne icin kullanacaksin bu terimleri?
<badZeppelin> ben genelde fazla kasmamak yanlisiyim bu tarz seylerde
<badZeppelin> fazla zorlama olunca komik gozukuyor sanki.
<varadero> türkçe koysan bile yanına parabtez içinde orjinalini koy bence
<varadero> acaip rahatsız ediyor beni bunlar örneğin
<badZeppelin> eksisozlukte elemanin biri vardi, uctu sanirim, GUI icin cizgesel kullanici arabirimi diyordu. :) cevirmek guzel tabii ama zorlama olunca olmuyor iste.
<varadero> ben hafta sonu sınavda kalıyordum yahu
<varadero> %100 bildiğim çok aptal şeyleri sallamak zorunda kaldım
<badZeppelin> ne sinavi?
<varadero> aöf
<varadero> bilgi yönetim sistemleri gibi salak bir ders vardı
<varadero> bus network ü doğrusal düzlemsel bağlantı mı ne diye çevirmişler
<badZeppelin> hehe :)
<varadero> 3-5 kere aynı sebepden seminer terk ettim
<torbada> ingilizceyle benim sorunum yok, zaten hep ing. okudum öyle öğrendim, fakat şartname yazmak gerektiğinde, toplantılarda yarı ing konuşunca tepki gösteriyorlar malumunuz
<torbada> zaten türkçelerini okuyunca anlamıyorum, uyduruk hepsi
<varadero> parantez içinde ingilizcesini şartnamede
<varadero> yazmak zorundasın zaten
<varadero> yada tersi
<varadero> ingilizce yaz parantez içinde türkçe
<varadero> dahada doürusu şartnameye prefix eklemektir
<torbada> ubuntu TR çevirisi gönüllü olarak mı yapılıyor, yoksa canonical maaşa bağladı mı ?
<varadero> gönüllüdür
<BrozaC> slm
<phezo> Hello
#ubuntu-tr 2012-04-10
<BrozaC> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-04-11
<brozac> slm
<beloveds> selamlar
<varadero> sanada
<beloveds> hocam windows üzerinden irc.freenode.org'ye mIRC ile bağlanabiliyorum fakat linux üzerinden yemedi
<beloveds> biraz google yaptım
<beloveds> freenode'ın ip'sini buldum nslookup ile
<beloveds> onla bağlandım
<beloveds> irssi diye bir client varmış
<beloveds> onu çözmeye çalışıyorum şimdi de :D
<beloveds> DNS çözemiyor heralde
<WhiteScars> selam
<varadero> xchat kolaydır beloveds
<varadero> selam WhiteScars
<WhiteScars> bu arada bağlanabildim
<WhiteScars> linux üzerinden
<WhiteScars> beloveds'ta benim
<WhiteScars> irrs güzelmiş ama
<WhiteScars> bir de öğrenmek lazım
<WhiteScars> terminalden çalışıyor
<WhiteScars> bek bi sessizmiş burası :)
<beloveds> bunla işim kalmadı artık
<beloveds> kapatayım
<beloveds> Türkçe karakter
<noord> beloveds: irrsi biraz tuhaf geldi bana
<WhiteScars> page up page down olayına bakıyorum
<WhiteScars> acaba normal page up / page down iş görürmü diye :)
<WhiteScars> ama bir sayfa yazı ile doldurmam lazım burayı
<WhiteScars> (,^^)
<WhiteScars> burası sessiz mi olur genelde :)
<WhiteScars> xchat'i de ayarladım
<varadero> sessiz olduğuda olur
<BrozaC> slm
<WhiteScars> ./SAVE
<badZeppelin> Selam
#ubuntu-tr 2012-04-12
<varadero> slm
<Kartagis> sana da
<badZeppelin> selam
<BrozaC> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-04-14
<varadero> slm
<gokko> slm
<gokko> asl?
<varadero> mrcan
<varadero> bana bi linux admin bulamadın yahu
<gokko> beyin gocu
<gokko> heepsi gidiyo
<varadero> kilosu ağır olanları taşıyamıyorlar geriye onlar kalıyor
<digitaloktay> selam varadero cum :-*
<varadero> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-04-15
<brozac> günaydın
<kelalaka> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2013-04-08
<akar1m> slm
<taha> selam
<turgay> selam
<akar1m|off> sa.
<turgay> a.s
<akar1m|off> beyler
<akar1m|off> windowsta kullandigim dreamweaver alternatifi olarak ubunut da aptana, kompozer ve amalia mý kullanabilirim ?
<akar1m|off> tek tek denemektense tavsiyeniz hangisiyse onunla baslamak isterim
<akar1m|off> ya da wine araciigiyla dreamweaver kuracam
<akar1m|off> ama harbiden windowstaki verimi alabilir miyim o ayrý bi konu
<akar1m|off> cevaplar icin simdiden tesekkurler herkese iyi geceler
#ubuntu-tr 2013-04-09
<ogny> gnydn
<f0und> zbam!
<ogny> haha
<ogny> botu bile kendine benzetmis Kartagis
<Kartagis> Google'ın kısa süre önce duyurduğu açık kaynaklı tarayıcısı Chrome
<Kartagis> bu cümleyi biraz önce forum.shiftdelete.net'te okudum
<Kartagis> adam bu yazıyı 2012'de yazmış
<Kartagis> bu ne ya?
<ogny> sacfgfds
<ogny> google ve ben
<ogny> iki dost
<ogny> sdgfasgf
<cmdexe> sa
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<Kartagis> selam ElixirVitae!
<ElixirVitae> o/ Kartagis
<turgay> selam
<cmdexe> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2013-04-10
<ogny> gnydn
<f0und> zbam!
<Shehrazad> Günaydın!
<Shehrazad> Hmm.
<Shehrazad> gnydn
<f0und> zbam!
 * Shehrazad (ノ⌒‿⌒)ノ~ (;｡▽｡)ヽ f0und.
<Kartagis> &mp add "\w+ #ubuntu-tr\!" "echo Merhaba $1!"
<f0und> Kartagis: The operation succeeded.
<Kartagis> günaydın #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Merhaba $1!
<Kartagis> &mp add "\w+ #ubuntu-tr\!" "echo Merhaba $who!"
<f0und> Kartagis: The operation succeeded.
<Kartagis> günaydın #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Merhaba Kartagis!
<Kartagis> &mp add "\w+ #ubuntu-tr\!" "echo $1 $who!"
<f0und> Kartagis: The operation succeeded.
<Kartagis> günaydın #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> $1 Kartagis!
<Kartagis> heh
<ElixirVitae> Günaydın #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> $1 ElixirVitae!
<ElixirVitae> ._.
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> $1 ElixirVitae!
 * ElixirVitae (　`Д´)ﾉ)`ν゜) f0und.
<Kartagis> &mp add "(\w+) #ubuntu-tr\!" "echo $1 $who!"
<f0und> Kartagis: The operation succeeded.
<Kartagis> günaydın #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> $1 Kartagis!
<f0und> n Kartagis!
<Kartagis> &mp list
<f0und> Kartagis: "^gnydn$" (1),"\w+ #ubuntu-tr\!" (4),"(\w+) #ubuntu-tr\!" (5)
<Kartagis> &mp remove --id 4
<f0und> Kartagis: The operation succeeded.
<Kartagis> günaydın #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> n Kartagis!
<Kartagis> &mp remove --id 5
<f0und> Kartagis: The operation succeeded.
<Kartagis> &mp add "(\S+) #ubuntu-tr\!" "echo $1 $who!"
<f0und> Kartagis: The operation succeeded.
<Kartagis> günaydın #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> günaydın Kartagis!
<Kartagis> heh, oldu
<Kartagis> merhaba #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> merhaba Kartagis!
<ElixirVitae> Kelimeler, kelimeler #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> kelimeler ElixirVitae!
<ElixirVitae> Gün çoktan aydı #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> aydı ElixirVitae!
<ElixirVitae> :3
<turgay> s.a
<genc> sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/yedek
<genc> bukonuta şöle birciktı alıyorum
<genc> mount: bağlama noktası /media/yedek yok
<genc> sudo fdisk -l cıktısı
<genc> http://sudrap.org/paste/text/216051/
#ubuntu-tr 2013-04-11
<ogny> mrb
<ogny> haha
<Kartagis> n'oldu?
<ogny> dellenmedi senin bot
<Kartagis> &mp add "^mrb$"  "echo sana da mrb bebek"
<f0und> Kartagis: The operation succeeded.
<ogny> mrb
<f0und> sana da mrb bebek
<ozcanesen> arkadaşlar "Interface description language" için türkçe karşılık ne olabilir?
<Kartagis> arabirim tanım dili
<ozcanesen> ben de öyle düşündüm aslında ama anlamsız geldi kulağıma bir danışayım dedim
<ozcanesen> teşekkür ederim
<Kartagis> rica ederim
<turgay> arayüz tanımlama dili  olsa olmaz mı ?
<ozcanesen> turgay, aslında olabilir ama ortada arayüz daha çok user interface için kullanılıyor bunda öyle bir şey yok tam olarak
<ozcanesen> bu konularda hep kafam karışıyor
<turgay> front end  ?
<ozcanesen> işte bir arayüz yok aslında kullanıcıyla alakalı değil
<ozcanesen> çeviri de yapmıyorum ya büyük bir şey değil
<ozcanesen> blog yazarken yabancı terim kullanmamaya çalışıyorum mümkün olduğunca
<ozcanesen> o sebeple sordum
<Kartagis> ozcanesen: takdir ettim. tümce nedir? tümcenin gelişine göre bir şey çıkarabilirim belki
<ozcanesen> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apache_Thrift
<ozcanesen> şunun ilk cümlesini
<Kartagis> thrift birden çok dil için servis tanımlamak ve yaratmak için kullanılan bir arayüz tanım dilidir
<ozcanesen> Kartagis, teşekkür ederim bunu kullanıyorum direk
<Kartagis> rica ederim
<turgay> Telif hakkı istemezsin sonradan değil mi :)
<Kartagis> hayır
<Kartagis> açık kaynaksa
<turgay> hibrit araç kullanan var mı ?
<digitaloktay> masallah masallah
<Kartagis> ozcanesen: blogunun adresi ne?
<Kartagis> &later tell ozcanesen blogunun adresi ne?
<f0und> Kartagis: The operation succeeded.
<ozcanesen> Kartagis, http://blog.ozcanesen.com/
<ozcanesen> kusura bakma bu ara hep vize falan
<ozcanesen> uğrayamıyorum klavye başına
<lessent> iyi aksamlar..
<Kartagis> selam lessent
<lessent> nasilsiniz_
<Kartagis> iyiyim ben, diğerlerini bilmiyorum
<Kartagis> sen nasılsın?
<lessent> tesekkur ederim.. sikintiliyim bu gece..
<lessent> tum verilerimi kaybettim..
<lessent> data kurtarmayi biliyor musunuz_
<Kartagis> &g easy data recovery
<f0und> Kartagis: Easy Data Recovery - CNET Download.com: <http://download.cnet.com/Easy-Data-Recovery/3000-2248_4-10838404.html>; Easy Data Recovery software for Mac & Windows, recover deleted ...: <http://www.easy-data-recovery.com/>; Data Recovery Software | File Recovery Free Download | Kroll Ontrack: <http://www.krollontrack.com/data-recovery/recovery-software/>; easy data recovery full version free (2 more messages)
<Kartagis> 2. bağlantı
<Kartagis> üzerine hiçbir şey yazmadıysan büyük olasılıkla kurtarırsın
<lessent> uzerine yazmadim ancak windows kullanmiyorum
<lessent> livecd den actim su anda da..
<lessent> testdisk diye bi uygulama denedim ama pek faydasi olmadi..
<lessent> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery burdakileri deniyorum tek tek.. ancak pek bi faydasi olmucak gibi..
<Kartagis> bir de
<Kartagis> &g sleuth
<f0und> Kartagis: Sleuth - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleuth>; Sleuth | Define Sleuth at Dictionary.com: <http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/sleuth>; Mystery Games - SLEUTH: <http://www.playsleuth.com/>; Sleuth (1972) - IMDb: <http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0069281/>; sleuth - definition of sleuth by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus ...: (1 more message)
<Kartagis> &g ubuntu sleuth
<f0und> Kartagis: www.sleuthkit.org: Support: <http://www.sleuthkit.org/support.php>; Ubuntu – Details of package sleuthkit in lucid: <http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/sleuthkit>; DataRecovery - Community Ubuntu Documentation: <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery>; Ubuntu – Details of package sleuthkit in hardy: <http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/sleuthkit>; digfor: The Sleuth Kit and Autopsy (2 more messages)
<Kartagis> bu var
<lessent> saglam mi bu_
<lessent> islem cok uzun surdugunden tekrar husrana ugramak istemiyorum.. siz kullandiniz mi daha once_
<Kartagis> kullanmaya çalıştım
<Kartagis> ama pek sabırlı değilim ben
<lessent> anladim..
<ElixirVitae> lessent, recuva tavsiye ediyorlar
<lessent> ya veriler cok onemli olmasa ben de ugrasmam.. kurtarmaya calistigim seyler muzik yada film tarzi seyler degil yani..
<ElixirVitae> Bi' de, kurtardığın dosyaları aynı birime yazma tabii ki.
<ElixirVitae> Yani, harici HDD ye çıkarsın tümünü.
<lessent> hmm..
<lessent> mantikli..
<lessent> ElixirVitae: recuva nin linux icin surumu yok sanirim..
<ElixirVitae> Winde vardı recuva.
<ElixirVitae> http://alternativeto.net/tag/data-recovery/
<ElixirVitae> ^ lessent
<lessent> tesekkurler ElixirVitae"
<lessent> sanirim olmucak..
<lessent> yardimlariniz icin cok sagolun..
<lessent> iyi geceler herkese..
#ubuntu-tr 2013-04-12
<ogny> slm
<fnoyanisi> selam
<Kartagis> &mp add "^selam$" "echo sana da selam $who"
<f0und> Kartagis: The operation succeeded.
<fnoyanisi> f0und : selam
<f0und> fnoyanisi: Error: ":" is not a valid command.
<fnoyanisi> olmadı
<fnoyanisi> selam
<f0und> sana da selam fnoyanisi
<fnoyanisi> selam
<f0und> sana da selam fnoyanisi
<fnoyanisi> selam f0und
<fnoyanisi> selam
<f0und> sana da selam fnoyanisi
<fnoyanisi_away> selam
<f0und> sana da selam fnoyanisi_away
<fnoyanisi> selam
<f0und> sana da selam fnoyanisi
<turgay> s.a
<fnoyanisi> a.s
<fnoyanisi> selam demen lazım
<fnoyanisi> de bakalım
<turgay> selam
<f0und> sana da selam turgay
<fnoyanisi> selam
<f0und> sana da selam fnoyanisi
<turgay> se lam
<turgay> :D
<fnoyanisi> selma
<fnoyanisi> sselam
<fnoyanisi> olmuyo
<turgay> Teknoloji devi Microsoft, 12 yıl önce piyasaya çıkardığı ilk Windows yazılımı XP’yi 8 Nisan 2014’te resmi olarak emekli etme kararı aldı.
<turgay> dah yaşıyormuymuş bu işletim sistemi
<fnoyanisi> win98 deb sonra iyiydi ama
<turgay> vista vardı  rüzgar gibi geçmişti :D
<fnoyanisi> o biraz fiyasko oldu sanırım
<fnoyanisi> ama wi7 güzel mesela
<turgay> nt sonrası tümü aynı sistem üzerinde geliştirildi diye biliyorum
<fnoyanisi> öyle
<fnoyanisi> pmode
<fnoyanisi> win98 de pmode filan yoktu
<fnoyanisi> ondan bir sürü mavi ekran
<turgay> son 8 sürümü yüzlerini güldürmemiş
<lessent> selamlar...
#ubuntu-tr 2013-04-13
<fnoyanisi> selam
<f0und> sana da selam fnoyanisi
<fnoyanisi> selam
<f0und> sana da selam fnoyanisi
<fnoyanisi> selam
<f0und> sana da selam fnoyanisi
<ogny> gnydn
<f0und> zbam!
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<fnoyanisi> selam
<f0und> sana da selam fnoyanisi
<fnoyanisi> selam
<f0und> sana da selam fnoyanisi
<ElixirVitae> sana da selam fnoyanisi
<fnoyanisi> bit bot daha mı :)
<fnoyanisi> s/bit/bir
<turgay> selam
<f0und> sana da selam turgay
<fnoyanisi> selam
<f0und> sana da selam fnoyanisi
<fnoyanisi> selam
<f0und> sana da selam fnoyanisi
<fnoyanisi> selam
<f0und> sana da selam fnoyanisi
<turgay> sana da selam f0und
<gamyoncu> selamlar
<ElixirVitae> Selam gamyoncu.
<gamyoncu> selam ElixirVitae
<Guest17921> slmlr
<Guest17921> genc abi musaıtmısın
<genc> nedir sıkıntın
<hanzala> sıkıntı yok abi
<hanzala> sımdı ben ubuntuya kde kurdum o kde ıkonunu nasıl ubuntu ıkonuna cevıre bılırım dıye soracaktım
<genc> kde ayarlarından simgeleri degiştire bilirsin
<hanzala> sayende tum sıkınıtıları astık
<genc> kde ile alakalı fazla bilgim yok
<hanzala> abı su ılk acılıstakı tornavıda harddısk net ve kde ıkonu varya onları dıyom
<hanzala> oda olmasın be abı
<hanzala> herseyı bılecen dıye bı kayde yokki
<genc> gdm ekranından mı bahsediyorsun
<hanzala> evet
<genc> kde gdm kullandıgını sanmıyorum
<hanzala> bılmem abı sen gdm dıyorsan odur
<genc> acılış yöneticisi ve benzeri bir isim le ayarlar ekranında vardır
<genc> oraya bak
<genc> ubuntu ilk deger olarok lightdm kullanıyor gnome shell yüklenince gdm gelebiliyor
<hanzala> http://tr.pardus-wiki.org/NASIL:A%C3%A7%C4%B1l%C4%B1%C5%9F_ekran%C4%B1_g%C3%B6r%C3%BCn%C3%BCm%C3%BCn%C3%BC_de%C4%9Fi%C5%9Ftirmek
<hanzala> abı ıste 2011 dekı goruntuye bakanmı
<hanzala> aradıgım yer orası
<hanzala> o pars ıkonu bende kde olarak cıkıyo
<hanzala> ben onu ubuntunun kı yabak ıstıyom
<hanzala> aha cevap burdaymış yaw
<hanzala> demek sorun bendeymış googleyı adam gıbı kullanamıyomuşum
<hanzala> ıyı aksamlr sıze
#ubuntu-tr 2013-04-14
<fnoyanisi> selam f0und
<fnoyanisi> selam
<f0und> sana da selam fnoyanisi
<fnoyanisi> f0und
<fnoyanisi> f0und naber?
<f0und> fnoyanisi: Error: "naber?" is not a valid command.
<fnoyanisi> f0und nası değil ya?
<f0und> fnoyanisi: Error: "nası" is not a valid command.
<fnoyanisi> f0und nece konuşuyon sen?
<f0und> fnoyanisi: You've given me 5 invalid commands within the last minute; I'm now ignoring you for 10 minutes.
<fnoyanisi> f0und çok da umurumda :P
<ElixirVitae> Atarlı bot.
<ElixirVitae> :P
<fnoyanisi> kızdı ya
<fnoyanisi> f0und , barıştık mı
<f0und> fnoyanisi: Error: "," is not a valid command.
<ElixirVitae> f0und, selam
<f0und> ElixirVitae: Error: "selam" is not a valid command.
<fnoyanisi> f0und : olmadı ama, hala anlaşamıyoruz.
<f0und> fnoyanisi: Error: ":" is not a valid command.
<fnoyanisi> selam
<f0und> sana da selam fnoyanisi
<fnoyanisi> f0und : ha şöyle be koçum
<f0und> fnoyanisi: You've given me 5 invalid commands within the last minute; I'm now ignoring you for 10 minutes.
<ElixirVitae> Kartagis botun atarlı çıktı~
<fnoyanisi> yine kütü ya
<lessent> herkese selamlar..
<mjsamet> selamlar
<mjsamet> birileri var mı acaba
<lessent> evet.. buyrun..
<mjsamet> lessent: kurulumla ilgili bir sıkıntım var çok uğraştım, araştırdım en son çare olarak buraya geldim.
<mjsamet> yeni bir laptop aldım ve ubuntu 12.10 kurmayı deniyorum uefi ile. sitesinde gerekli adımları yaptım secure boot u da pasif ettim ama siyah grub menüsünde dene yada kur seçeneklerini seçtikten sonra siyah ekranda kalıyor öylece bir işlem yapmıyor. tıkandım kaldım
<lessent> anladm
<lessent> su anda livecd den mi giriyosun?
<lessent> mjsamet:
<lessent> eger live cdden giriyorsan unetbootin  indir be usbni bu sekilde kur..
<mjsamet> hayır laptopda kurulu w8 den giriyorum freenode un webchatinden. livecd yi filan çalıştıramıyorum. dediğim gibi grub menüsünde seçimimi yaptıktan sonra siyah ekranda kalıyor
<mjsamet> ama live cd yi eufi siz boot edince açabiliyorum ama uefi ile kurmak istiyorum ubuntuyu. w8 eufi li kurulum
<lessent> muhtemelen mbr ye yazlmamstr..
<lessent> mbr yi gncellemeyi denediniz mi?
<mjsamet> mbr yi nasıl güncelleyebilirim ?
<lessent> windows icin hangi yazlm kullanlyor bilmiyorum.. bi sn..
<mjsamet> windowsun kurtarma modunda var sanırım öyle bir şey ben onu deneyeyim
<lessent> daha basit bi yntemi var mi dye baktm ama bulamadm su an icin..
<lessent> mbr yi fixlemeden once
<mjsamet> evet
<lessent> lve cd den girin ve hard dsknze verinin yazilip yazilmadigini kontrol edin oncelikle
<lessent> eger veri yazilmamissa mbr ye dokunmayn..
<mjsamet> eğer ubuntu live cd yi kastediyorsun giremiyorum
<mjsamet> san*
<lessent> en bast yol eger kurulum yaplmissa update-grub komutuyla guncellemektr
<lessent> live cdden giremiyor musunuz?
<mjsamet> hiç bir şeyden giremiyorum ubuntuyla ilgili
<mjsamet> grub menü açılıyor
<mjsamet> try yada install i seçince menüden
<lessent> boot ayarlarnzla ilgili olabilir..
<mjsamet> siyah ekranda kalıyor
<lessent> hmm..
<lessent> usb niz var m?
<mjsamet> cd ve usb den her ikisini denedim sonuç aynı
<mjsamet> ama uefi değil de normal boot etsem sıkıntı yok açılıyor
<lessent> indirmis oldugunuz iso dosyasni md5 ini kontrol edin oncelkle
<lessent> normal boot neden etmek istemiyorsunuz?
<mjsamet> w8 uefi ile kurulu aynı anda ubuntu ve w8 i kullanmak istiyorum
<mjsamet> iso yu da bir kaç kez indirip denedim sonuç aynı
<mjsamet> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/226027
<mjsamet> burayla aynı sıkıntım
<lessent> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI bunu incelediniz m?
<mjsamet> evet denedim resimdeki gibi siyah menü de geliyor ama seçimi yaptıktan sonra siyah ekran kalıyor öylece
<lessent> hc bir fikrim yok kusura bakmayn..
<mjsamet> olmadı normal uefisiz yükleyip uefiye çevirmeyi denerim
<mjsamet> lessent:  teşekkür ederim, iyi akşamlar
<Guest16685> genc abı bır acılış ekran teması nasıl yabılır
<genc> genelde hazır kullanıyorum
<genc> sadece resmi degiştiriyorum
<Guest16685> onu nasıl yabıyon abi
<genc> lightdm me için
<genc> ubuntu-tweak ta resmi degiştirebilirsin kolaylıkla
<Guest16685> evet
<Guest16685> kde ıkonunu degiştıremedım gıttı abi
<genc> kde icin kde stesinde hazır temalara bak
<genc> yada kde kullanan dagıtımların kdm temalarına
<Guest16685> sagol abi
<genc> cinnamonla aram sıkıntılı bu aralar ayarlara ulaşamıyorum
<genc> http://sudrap.org/paste/text/216972/
#ubuntu-tr 2014-04-07
<ubuntukur> selamlar
<ubuntukur> müsait olan varmı
<Serk0n> Sa
#ubuntu-tr 2014-04-08
<mario_> merhaba
<mario_> herhangi bir scriptin xchate otomatik açıldığında yüklemesi için hangi dizine atmak gerekli
<mario_> hiç kimse var mı?
<mario_> ajn vjerµi xwz ej?
<genc> as
<mario_> herhangi bir scriptin xchate otomatik açıldığında yüklemesi için hangi dizine atmak gerekli
<_1_hedehodosan> iyi geceler
#ubuntu-tr 2014-04-09
<irclinx> selam
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<ElixirVitae> Selam irclinx.
<irclinx> benim wubiyle kurup sonra normale döndürdüğüm ubuntu çöktü
<irclinx> kurtarma ekranından bir fayda görmedim
<ElixirVitae> Sıfırdan kur.
<irclinx> yeniden sıfırdan kurayım dedim ama universal usb installerda benim kuracağım ubuntu versiyonu yok
<ElixirVitae> Önemli dosyaların varsa liveCD ile aç, al.
<ElixirVitae> Neymiş senin versiyon?
<irclinx> diğerlerinden birini seçiyorum,kurulum ekranında kilitleniyor
<irclinx> cd yok usbden dalıyorum
<irclinx> 10.04
<irclinx> emc2
<irclinx> lucid
<ElixirVitae> 12.04 kur.
<irclinx> kuramam ,emc2 lazım
<ElixirVitae> O nedir?
<irclinx> linux için cnc programı
<ElixirVitae> &g emc2 ubuntu 10.04
<f0und> ElixirVitae: LinuxCNC Documentation Wiki: Installing EMC2: <http://wiki.linuxcnc.org/emcinfo.pl?Installing_EMC2>; Installing LinuxCNC - LinuxCNC.org: <http://www.linuxcnc.org/index.php/english/download/21-installing-emc2>; Step by step manual hwo to install and configure EMC2 running ...: <http://www.bluumaxcnc.com/MachSetup/Step_by_step_manual-bluumax-CNC_with_EMC2.pdf>; EMC2 Trial Run - YouTube: (2 more messages)
<irclinx> Invalid Page Installing_EMC2%3E
<ElixirVitae> Hmm.
<ElixirVitae> Bakayım.
<ElixirVitae> irclinx, win makinen var ise
<ElixirVitae> "yumi multiboot" indir, onunla yap usbyi
<ElixirVitae> irclinx, ben çıkıyorum.
<ElixirVitae> multiboot 10.04 ü destekliyor olması lazım.
<irclinx> tamamdır
<irclinx> buralardayım ben
<irclinx> şu ank yazdığım makine win
<irclinx> kuracağım makinedeki win de çöktü
<irclinx> sanırım ram değiştirmeden oldu
<irclinx> f0und: multibootu indirdim bakalım ne olacak
<f0und> irclinx: Error: "multibootu" is not a valid command.
<irclinx> selam #ubuntu-tr
<irclinx> selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> selam irclinx!
<irclinx> selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> selam irclinx!
<irclinx> arkadaşlar müsait olan varmı? ademoglu aykut  Kartagis ogny
<Kartagis> selam irclinx
<irclinx> selam Kartagis nasılsın
<Kartagis> iyiyim, sen?
<irclinx> sağolasın, daha önce bi denkgelmiştik
<irclinx> linuxcnc
<irclinx> pek benden başka bakan yok sanırım
<ogny> f0und var
<f0und> ogny: Error: "var" is not a valid command.
<irclinx> ogny:  :)
<irclinx> f0undla aramız yok
<Kartagis> irclinx: bir sorun var mıydı?
<irclinx> wubiden dönüştürdüğüm ubuntu çöktü
<irclinx> ram değiştirdim sanırım ondan, windowsla beraber uçlar
<irclinx> uçtular
<irclinx> kurtarma ekranı fayda etmiyor, usbden de kuramıyorum şimdi Kartagis
<Kartagis> hrm
<Kartagis> wubi'den kurmadım hiç
<irclinx> şimdi direkt usbden tamiz kurulum yapaym diyorum ama kurulum ekranında takılıyor
<Kartagis> deneyebileceğin başka bir bilgisayar var mı?
<irclinx> 10.04 kurmam gerekiyor ama olmadı,8.4 indirdim olmadı. malesef yok o yüzden sıkıntı büyük
<irclinx> cdden yapsam daha garantimi olur?
<ogny> wubi disinda bir sey vardi
<ogny> unetbootin
<ogny> onunla kursan usb'ye
<irclinx> unetbootinde lucid 10.04ü görmedi
<irclinx> gerçi sunumda sıkıntı var gibi ama
<irclinx> 8.4 ü denemek zorunda kalacam
<ogny> denemekte fayda var tabi
<ogny> guncel paketlere ihtiyacin oluyor mu
<irclinx> muhtemelen olmaz,öncelik cnc programında
<irclinx> boş cd bulamadım yakınlarda unetbootine yardııyorum
<ogny> :D
<irclinx> unetbootin kurulumda takılıyor, enteresan :)
<irclinx> windowsmu kursam napsam
<ogny> sdfasdfdas
<ogny> kurulumda nasil takiliyor yahu
<ogny> nereye kadar geliyrosun
<ogny> hem unetbootin hem wubi takiliyosa
<ogny> usb'den kaynaklanabilirmis gibi bir his olustu bende
<ogny> baska bir usb'in var mi
#ubuntu-tr 2014-04-11
<Woldernar> selamlar
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<ElixirVitae> Selam Woldernar.
<Woldernar> bazı sorunlar için yardım edebilirmisiniz
<ElixirVitae> Pek tabii.
<Woldernar> ben yeni bir Linux kullanıcısıyım ve iantla kullanmak istiyorum
<Woldernar> çok da hoşuma gidiyor.ve güzel buluyorum.
<Woldernar> Fakat bir noktada takıldım ve bunu geçmem gerekiyor..o da su
<Woldernar> windows da çalışan bir programı Linux da kullanmam lazım
<ElixirVitae> Program nedir?
<Woldernar> bunu yapabilirmiyim?
<ElixirVitae> Linuxte muadili varsa onu kullanabilirsin.
<ElixirVitae> Yoksa WINE kullanabilirsin, onda da her program aynı verimi vermeyebilir.
<ElixirVitae> Bir diğer ihtimal virtual win kurmak.
<ElixirVitae> Bir başka ihtimal ise dual-boot yapmak.
<ElixirVitae> Programı söylersen yardımcı olabilirim.
<Woldernar> program bir firmanın özel bir yazılımı
<Woldernar> bir klasörde olan sistgem dosyaları ile çalışan bir exe
<Woldernar> Oracle Client 11g kullanıyor
<Woldernar> 6 farklı Linux ile çalıştırmayı denedim
<Woldernar> ama başaramadım
<ElixirVitae> wine denedin mi?
<Woldernar> wine,PlayOnLinux,Crossover
<Woldernar> hepsini denedim.hatta crossobvr olursa satın alacağım
<Woldernar> mantık hatası yapıypr olabilirim
<Woldernar> ben şu anda Wine ile Oracle Client i kurmaya çalışıyoorum.fakat setup ilerlemiyor
<ElixirVitae> Virtual yada dual boot o zaman, Woldernar.
<Woldernar> ben şu anda Wine ile Oracle Client i kurmaya çalışıyoorum.fakat setup ilerlemiyor
<Woldernar> ben windows dan tamamen kurtulmak istiyorum aslındfa
<Woldernar> bu konuda nerden veya kimden yardım bulabilirim?
<Woldernar> olduğuna eminim
<ElixirVitae> Endüstriyel program kullanmak durumundaysan ve muadili yoksa çok zor, Woldernar.
<Woldernar> aslında program zaten linux tabanlı
<ElixirVitae> O zaman geliştiricileriyle iletişime geçebilirsin.
<Woldernar> Oracle ile çalışıyor ara yüzü exe si windows a göre.
<Woldernar> aslında wine veya crossover a hakim birisi bana yardım edebilir diye düşünüyorum.
<Woldernar> sanırım wine ile mac,android de bile herşey çalıştırabiliyorlar
<mete_cetin> baba yatar şafak atar
#ubuntu-tr 2014-04-12
<fnoyanisi> selam
<zippo^> hi, where can i learn Turkish language?
<genc24> slm
<genc24> vpn modem önerisi olan varmı
<zippo^> genc24? can you help me?
<zippo^> what is translate in Turkish: Good travel?
<genc24> How you can help
<genc24> I do not know english
<zippo^> ow oke
<zippo^> another channels for turkey?
<genc24> none of the channels here
<zippo^> pity )-:
#ubuntu-tr 2014-04-13
<Shehrazad> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam Shehrazad!
<zippo^> hi
<ElixirVitae> Selam, zippo^.
<zippo^> hi ElixirVitae
<zippo^> do you know which server/channel can I learn Turkish langauge, ElixirVitae ?
<ElixirVitae> I don't know any on freenode, zippo^.
<zippo^> ok
<ElixirVitae> You are free to ask me anytime.
<zippo^> I want learn Turkish language, how ?
<ElixirVitae> Just like any other language, be exposed to it.
<ElixirVitae> It might be through just the books.
<ElixirVitae> Or with simple human interaction.
<ElixirVitae> You can also consume Turkish media, movies and series and such.
<zippo^> ok, where can I download the Turksih languages as lessons and grammtica, etc.
<ElixirVitae> Best way would be a course though.
<zippo^> ok
<zippo^> thx for feedback
<ElixirVitae> It is just a google search away, there are numerous resources out there.
<ElixirVitae> What was your mother tongue again?
<zippo^> the sign language
<ElixirVitae> Are you deaf and/or mute?
<ElixirVitae> Afaik Turkish sign language differs from international one.
<ElixirVitae> But not a big discrepancy, so I hear.
<zippo^> i don't like that someone call "mute"
 * zippo^ is deaf and impaired visually
<ElixirVitae> Sorry. What would you want me to re-phrase that into?
<zippo^> you can ask: deaf
<zippo^> but mute is hard word
<ElixirVitae> Any synonym that is less offending?
<zippo^> do you understand now why is mute hard word, ElixirVitae ?
<ElixirVitae> I believe it is a social contract of kinds to choose some words over others.
<ElixirVitae> That might be because of the fact that I don't register some words as offending, whereas general consensus is otherwise.
<ElixirVitae> Then again, language is a construct that is unique to everyone, so there is that.
<ElixirVitae> Sorry again, if I somehow offended you, it wasn't meant that way.
<zippo^> i don't dare or in Turkey will deafblind make a Foundation: Deafblind Power. but the problem is that then family close hen deafblind children/people in the sleep room, than may deafblind people no experiment what they want dream. because in Turkey is very taboo about deafblind.
<zippo^> Last thee years age I have token my guide dog to TUrkey, i want experience there how do people think about my guide dog. very people do difficult. some people are secular and they haven't problem with my guide dog, ElixirVitae
<zippo^> I cannot find some articles in Wikipedia for Turkish language: Deafblind, syndrome Usher, etc. )-:
<ElixirVitae> Dogs are considered impure. That thought has religious roots. But one can utilize dogs and your case is one of the permitted ones.
<zippo^> Koran is wroten in 2000 years age. 2000 years age was no hosiptail, no vaccins, no meidcare, etc.. than is of course that dogs were no safe for people
<ElixirVitae> Hence, most of the places wouldn't want your seeing-eye dog inside their premises.
<ElixirVitae> Koran was written/revealed 1450 or so years ago.
<zippo^> indeed
<zippo^> i meaned circa years
<ElixirVitae> Islamic rules, zippo^, might have some logical base, but the reason for somethings being allowed or not is dependent on that.
<ElixirVitae> If there is rule, than it is the way, but it might have some benefits, or have none.
<zippo^> if success is in turkey deafblind foundation, than turkish deafblind people can longer happy life without make about difficult life
<ElixirVitae> Two are different things.
<ElixirVitae> About the handicapped;
<ElixirVitae> The rate of which handicapped people are included in daily life is quite low in Turkey, zippo^.
<zippo^> Indeed, i have met deaf people  in turkey too. then life is normal /good life. but "deafblind" are "double handicap", is extra no easy for life. i am so worried about this situation, exli
<zippo^> *elixir
<ElixirVitae> I said to a friend of mine after his comments about handicapped-friendliness of US after his visit,
<ElixirVitae> that even though genetic rates are similar all over the world, cultural/religious/etc understandings might prove another challenge.
<ElixirVitae> And this is the reason why you saw a lot of handicapped people there, whereas you don't see here much.
<ElixirVitae> But this is another issue that we, as a nation, must strive to better.
<ElixirVitae> And, as you stated, you have double the difficulty.
<ElixirVitae> And this makes it triple.
<ElixirVitae> But people here tend to be helpful, you might have even experienced that yourself.
<ElixirVitae> I think this is more of an outlook issue of the families.
<zippo^> ok, do you think that very deafblind in turkey are depression, because they have no very possible? I have visited by deaf club in Antalya. I have mete old man. Old man was working that he did clean. Later look he to me. He have told me: I have very problem, because I don't know what i must do. Age years I must often at home of my family.
<zippo^> Another day I visited by the moskee, i saw the man that he washed. The man is deaf too, He said that he cannot read and write. Because He have never learned on school.
<zippo^> Another day by sauna I have met deaf man, he works by the sauna. He said that he have never learned Turkish language. Because he never went to school.
<zippo^> I have often met Turkish deaf people. But I want meet deafblind people, because I am deafblind too, because I do use tactile sign language. Normal sign language is big problem for me.
<zippo^> I am Turkish too. I live independently. I can cook, clean, read, write, etc. Because I have learned very much how must I life indepently. I have a guide dog. My father never know that I am deafblind, because he was died since i was 11 years old. My mother lives in Turkey. ElixirVitae
<ElixirVitae> I live in Ankara, zippo^. And my workplace is near a night school of kinds for deaf. I can ask them about societies here, if you want.
<zippo^> is good. can they speak english language too,l ElixirVitae ?
<ElixirVitae> I wouldn't know, zippo^.
<ElixirVitae> I though you were a foreigner, you wanting to learn Turkish and such.
<zippo^> haha, another turksih people thought too
<zippo^> but I am really Turksih
<zippo^> I live in the Netherlands
<ElixirVitae> I learned the exact address, zippo^. They are called "ANKARA SAĞIR VE DİLSİZLER DERNEĞİ"
<ElixirVitae> I will ask them about any member of their NGO that knows English.
<ElixirVitae> Or Dutch.
<ElixirVitae> You do know Dutch, don't you?
<zippo^> cirac 40 years age did on deaf club called too: Doofstom (= deaf dumb)
<zippo^> Yes indeed, ElixirVitae
<zippo^> I can International Sign langauge too
<ElixirVitae> Netherlands does have facilities for teaching right.
<ElixirVitae> I heard that teachers are well paid and well respected in Netherlands.
<zippo^> hat is right, ElixirVitae
<zippo^> hat = tat
<zippo^> *that
<zippo^> Than can Turkey follow example to the Netherlands, ElixirVitae ?
<ElixirVitae> In this regard, we should. Imminently.
<ElixirVitae> They installed those plastic walkways to the pavements to whole Ankara in the last 2-3 years.
<ElixirVitae> And buses are being either renovated or bought with wheelchair capabilities.
<ElixirVitae> Slow and steady, it seems.
<ElixirVitae> I hope it becomes fast and steady.
<zippo^> that is great :)
<ElixirVitae> Indeed.
<ElixirVitae> I need to leave for a bit, zippo^. But I can call a friend to this channel if you want to chat.
<zippo^> taht is possible. i go sleep now, ElixirVitae
<ElixirVitae> I will visit the place I mentioned, later within weekdays.
<ElixirVitae> You can find me here, generally.
<ElixirVitae> Bye then, good night.
<zippo^> yes :)
<zippo^> you good night too. thx for conversation
<ElixirVitae> Anytime.
#ubuntu-tr 2015-04-12
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> kde plasma5 kullanan var mı
#ubuntu-tr 2016-04-11
<Kartagis> &later  tell ogny Geçmiş doğum günün kutlu olsun adamım :)
<f0und> Kartagis: The operation succeeded.
<Kartagis> ogny: debian'da kvm ile sanal makine kurdun mu hiç?
<ogny> yok kurmadim
<ogny> kvm'i lokalde mi kullaniyorsun
<ogny> lokalde ben virtualbox kullaniyorum
<ogny> windows icin
<Kartagis> uzak bir makineye kuracağım
<Kartagis> kvm kurulu ama sanal makine kurma hata veriyor
<ogny> ilk kez mi sanal makina kuruluyor
<Kartagis> tabii bunu tekrar denemek için linux'a geçmem lazım
<Kartagis> yok daha önce kurulmuş da geçmişte yok
<ogny> ok o zaman iyi
<Kartagis> hemen geliyorum, linux'a geçeyim
<ogny> ok
<Kartagis> geldim
<Kartagis> virt-install --virt-type kvm --name fenerkapi --location /var/lib/libvirt/images/debian-8.2.0-amd64-netinst.iso --extra-args "console=ttyS0" -v --os-variant debiansqueeze --disk size=500 --memory 4
<Kartagis> ERROR    Error: --disk size=500: Couldn't create default storage pool '/var/lib/libvirt/images': Could not define storage pool: operation failed: Storage source conflict with pool: 'images_dir'
<ogny> selam
<ogny> Kartagis: abi bi mention'lasaydin yahu
<ogny> yeni gordum yani
<ogny> host makinada path yok sanki abi; /var/lib/libvirt/images/
<Kartagis> var ama
<Kartagis> ogny: yol var
<Kartagis> ogny: ilginç olan, aynı dizinde ubuntu imajı da var, ve o çalışıyor
<ogny> orada bu kesin var mi peki; debian-8.2.0-amd64-netinst.iso
<ogny> Kartagis: ^^
<Kartagis> ls /var/lib/libvirt/images/
<Kartagis> debian-8.2.0-amd64-netinst.iso  ubuntu-14.04.3-server-amd64.iso  zimbra_sys.img
<ogny> abuk gelegilir aib ama
<ogny> *abuk gelebilir
<ogny> mkdir /var/lib/libvirt/images/images_dir
<ogny> mv /var/lib/libvirt/images/debian-8.2.0-amd64-netinst.iso /var/lib/libvirt/images/images_dir/
<ogny> calistirriken --location /var/lib/libvirt/images/images_dir/debian-8.2.0-amd64-netinst.iso
<ogny> kimbilir ki...
<Kartagis> ayni hata
<ogny> hmm
<ogny> arastirayim bi
<ogny> http://doc.ispsystem.com/index.php/VMmanager_Troubleshooting#operation_failed:_Storage_source_conflict_with_pool:_.27....27
<f0und> Title: VMmanager Troubleshooting - ISPWiki (at doc.ispsystem.com)
<ogny> Kartagis: ^^
<ogny> Change the target directory in the newly created storage
<ogny> elle gosterebilyor musun bilmiyorum, buraya koymamis
<Kartagis> http://paste.debian.net/432132/
<f0und> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<Kartagis> ogny: ^
<Kartagis> burada iki komut var, birisi hata veriyor birisi vermiyor
<ogny> bakayim farkinda
<ogny> *farkina
<ogny> hic fark yok...
<ogny> ERROR    Could not find an installable distribution at '/var/lib/libvirt/images/debian-8.2.0-amd64-netinst.iso'
<ogny> ama bu anlasilabilir bi hata abi
<ogny> imaj bozuktur
<ogny> bi daha indiri misin
<ogny> http://caesar.acc.umu.se/debian-cd/8.4.0/amd64/iso-cd/debian-8.4.0-amd64-netinst.iso
<ogny> mesela bunu cek
<Kartagis> acaip bir şey
<Kartagis> gene aynı hata
<ogny> :'(
<ogny> deminki dokumanda bir seyler var
<ogny> onlara bi bak istersen
<Kartagis> I suppose virt-install doesn't support Debian netinst ISO images with --location (but somehow Ubuntu supported?). <--- soyle bir sey buldum
<ogny> vuuv
<ogny> tam isabet
<ogny> Kartagis: qemu/kvm mecburiyetten mi abi
<Kartagis> müşteri kvm istiyor
<ogny> oha musteriye bak d:
<ogny> kv
<ogny> kvm o kvm olmayabilir mi abi
<ogny> hani uzaktan erisim icin bi kvm tool'u var
<ogny> onu istiyor olmasin musteri
<ogny> qemu/kvm oldugunda mutabik misiniz
<Kartagis> yok sanallastirma
<ogny> tmm
<Kartagis> history ile baktim, butun paketler cekilmis zaten
<ogny> Kartagis: musteri mi debian istiyor peki
<Kartagis> evet
<ogny> hay ulan
<ogny> musteri kallavi cikti abi, benden simdilik bu kadar
<Kartagis> heh
#ubuntu-tr 2016-04-12
<ogny> Kartagis: slm, qemu debian kurulumunda yol alabildin mi
<Kartagis> evet
<Kartagis> iş izinlerde bitiyormuş
<Kartagis> :S
<ogny> anaaa
<ogny> dizin yolunun izni mi
<ogny> iso'nunki mi
<thiras> Kartagis, ogny nasilsiniz?
<ogny> vaaay thiras'a bak ya
<Kartagis> dizin yolu
<ogny> hos geldin hocam
<ogny> iyilik nolsun, ugrasmaca, sen nasilsin thiras
<Kartagis> iyidir thiras, sen nasılsın?
<ogny> dun digital ocean'daki sunucumu kapattim
<ogny> amazon'dan aciyorum bi tane 1 yillik free'lerden
<thiras> iyidir valla kosturmaca
<thiras> ya bu e-imza nanesini kullandiniz mi hic?
<ogny> aldim ama kullanamadim
<ogny> turkcell'den almistim
<ogny> e-devlet'te adres degistirmek icin
<ogny> eimza'yla login oldum, adresi degistirdim, onayla dedim
<ogny> 'varolan bir adresi yazamazsiniz' diye bir hata verdi
<ogny> nefret geldi tabi
<thiras> lol
<ogny> bosuna o kadar ugras, para vs.
<ogny> degisiklik yaptiginda, varolmayan bi adres yazacaksin !!
<thiras> ya bakiniyorumda yav bu kadar mi .netcilik olur arkadas ya
<ogny> haha
<thiras> bir tane sirkette linux icin library vermemis
<ogny> olmasi lazim ya
<ogny> java icin vardir
<ogny> http://www.kamusm.gov.tr/urunler/yazilim/
<f0und> Title: Kamu SM - Yazılımlar (at www.kamusm.gov.tr)
<thiras> kamu sm'de varda burasi bireysele vermiyor
<Kartagis> yahu bir sey soracagim
<ogny> evet vermiyor
<ogny> buyur abi
<Kartagis> bu qemu denen nane ag ayarini yaparken broadcast de sormasi gerekmiyor mu?
<Kartagis> yoksa /24 seklinde mi verecegim?
<Kartagis> CIDR
<ogny> parametre varsa ver abi
<thiras> oo qemu yasiyor mu ya
<ogny> nihahaha
<ogny> yemek arasi geldi, musaade alayim bi
<Kartagis> eğer sanal makine kuruyorsam, ns olarak ana makinenin IP'sini mi girmeliyim?
<ogny> ns olarak google'i gir hacim
 * Kartagis qemu'ya hunharca dalar
<Kartagis> bad archive mirror
<Kartagis> hangi yansiyi denersem deneyeyim
<Kartagis> ns olarak 8.8.8.8 girdim üstelik
<ogny> sen elle ping'lediginde
<ogny> cozuyor mu bir yerleri
<ogny> belki paket yoneticisinin bir hatasidir
<ogny> resolv.conf'un degil
<ogny> bir de debian'da resolvconf diye bi paket var, o kuruluysa seni kaale almiyordur
<Kartagis> kurulu değilmiş
<ogny> ping'leyebiliyor musun Kartagis
<Kartagis> nereden neyi?
<Kartagis> sanal makineyi mi?
<ogny> sanal makinadan google.com'u
<Kartagis> sanırım çalışıyor
<Kartagis> Release dosyalarını alması uzun sürüyor, normal mi?
<ogny> guzel, iyi aksamlar
<Kartagis> veee aynı hata
<Kartagis> ARGH!
<command> slmmm
<command> ubuntucı kızlar eqlesin <3
<Kartagis> ping 78.46.63.123
<Kartagis> PING 78.46.63.123 (78.46.63.123) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Kartagis> 64 bytes from 78.46.63.123: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.359 ms
<Kartagis> en azından bu oluyor
 * Kartagis masaya kafa atar
<Kartagis> ah! acıdı
<command> Kartagis, sorun ne
<Kartagis> KVM sanal makine kurma çalışıyorum
<Kartagis> her seferinde yansıda sorun çıkıyor
<command> anladıgım bişey değil maalesef Kartagis
#ubuntu-tr 2016-04-13
<ogny> ;)
<tetikci> sa
<tetikci> arkadaslar bi sorum olacak
<tetikci> linux mintte kali araclarini kullanmak mumkunmu
<tetikci> daha once videolar izledim ama beceremedim kali depolari eklenemiyor
<tetikci> yardimci olacak yokmu
<yu1mu2> şunu dene istersen
<yu1mu2> http://www.tecmint.com/install-kali-linux-tools-using-katoolin-on-ubuntu-debian/
#ubuntu-tr 2016-04-14
<thiras> tetikci nedir ya fasdfasdf
<Kartagis> tetik satan kişi
<ogny> abi tr'deyiz
<ogny> tetikciler makbuldur
<thiras> ahahaha
<thiras> dogru diyorsun
<ogny> sorun abi
<ogny> sokaklari terk ettik
<ogny> sokaklar barbarlara kalmis burada
<ogny> toplumun sokaga ciktigi yerlerde bu tipler tutunamiyor
<ogny> of daraldim yine
<ogny> zor memleketiz be
<ogny> ben istanbul kartal'da oturuyorum
<ogny> 1 haftada gordugum olaylar yetti moralimi bozmaya
<thiras> istanbul zaten buyuk sorun ya nerede oturursan otur
<thiras> cin gibi
<thiras> ben izmirdeyim buralar cok rahat ankarali arkadaslarla konusuyorum sikca
<thiras> resmen paralel evren
<ogny> ah izmir... askerler dert orada da
<ogny> cok asker var
<ogny> yani nufusa gore cok
<ogny> allahtan hafta ici salmiyorlar onlari
<ogny> d:
<thiras> ahahah evet :)
<ogny> ben de izmir'de yaptim askerligi
<thiras> ege ordu komple burada ya
<thiras> iyimis nerede?
<ogny> aksam birlige dondugumuzde abi, millet oyle boktan siddet/cinsiyetcilik hikayeleri anlatirdi ki
<ogny> genc ve cahiller, izmir de modern sehir, sacmaliyorlar ister istemez
<ogny> ege deeniz bolge komutanligi
<thiras> evet kultur soku
<ogny> turan kislasi
<ogny> ah cok iyi ifade ettin
<ogny> birlik gumuspala ile bayrakli sirtlarinda
<thiras> bildim baya merkezi yerde yapmissin
<ogny> cok guzeldi be
<ogny> ;)
<thiras> :)
#ubuntu-tr 2016-04-15
<ogny> gunaydin
<Kartagis> gunaydin bebek
<command> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhpoqjB4NkE
<f0und> Title: Razor and Blade (Hack The Planet) - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
#ubuntu-tr 2017-04-13
<slarikan> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2017-04-14
<debrisrat> merhaba
#ubuntu-tr 2017-04-16
<muhammet> s.a
#ubuntu-tr 2018-04-11
<mustafa_> selmlar kanaldaki arkadaşlar
<mustafa_> ubuntu kursam bana yardımcı olurmusunuz
<az> selmlar
<az> olur
<mustafa_> aleyküm slam
<mustafa_> bu kanaldaa her türlü yardımı alabilirmiyim
<az> inclizce biliyor musun?
<az> ben yabanciyim, inglizcede daha yardimci olabilirm
<az> mustafa_, tv kartlari bazen sıkıntılı
<mustafa_> ingilizce bilmiyorum
<az> hangi kartı kullanıyorsunuz?
<mustafa_> :)
<az> adı paylaşabilir misiniz?
<mustafa_> skaystar2
<az> adi marka felan
<mustafa_> nerwelisiniz
<mustafa_> nerelisiniz
<mustafa_> from
<az> Şam
<az> https://askubuntu.com/questions/487041/how-can-install-skystar-2-pci-dvb-on-ubuntu-14-04-x86-64
<az> burda o kartı hakkında bir kaç bilgi var
<mustafa_> bakıyım bir
<az> ama bence zor olabilir çok linux bilmiyorsan
<az> bu kart vardı bendi çalıştırmışım ubuntuda deyebilirim ama o 10 yıl once oldu
<az> olmuş
<mustafa_> bana komut lazım
<mustafa_> komut olursa kolay olur
<az> o makal da bir kaç komut var
<mustafa_> bakıyorum
<mustafa_> olmadı sdorun degil genede çok teşekkürler
<mustafa_> wery wery thank you
<az> ne demek :)
<az> https://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?board=17.0
<az> orda sorabilirsiniz
<mustafa_> tama kısa zamanda ubuntu kurucağım tekrar
<az> inşallah
<mustafa_> inşallah
<az> başarılar dilerim :)
<mustafa_> teşekkürler ediyorum tekrar görüşmek üzere
<mustafa> #ozgurlukicin
#ubuntu-tr 2019-04-08
<groudon_> j #ubuntu-tw
#ubuntu-tr 2019-04-13
<Cannibalcorpse> Selamlar beyler
#ubuntu-tr 2020-04-12
<kelalaka> selam
